# has anyone heard of Geert De Bolster



## rheasmum (Apr 5, 2012)

has anyone heard of Geert De Bolster ? he runs Seminars on Aggression


----------



## dorrit (Sep 13, 2011)

Ive read about him and Im not impressed..


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

I have not only heard about Geert I have trained with him and his friend Andy for three years in a row when Kay Laurence (of Learning About Dogs) ran a manwork workshop with him (using operant conditioning/clicker training)

Welcome to Learning About Dogs

He ran an aggression seminar there and he specialises in this subject, appearing all over the world.

Steve Mann, a member of the APDT, is organising a seminar with Geert at Capel Manor College on 26 May entitled Training principles in practice & aggressive communication, management and rehabilitation.

Alpha Dog Training School - Geert

I am attending this seminar.

Geert is a very nice man with both people and dogs so if you get a chance to see him I would take that opportunity.

I am looking forward to meeting him again.

Of course, that is only my opinion after spending several days in his company training and evenings chatting.

HTH


----------



## rheasmum (Apr 5, 2012)

> I have not only heard about Geert I have trained with him and his friend Andy for three years in a row when Kay Laurence (of Learning About Dogs) ran a manwork workshop with him (using operant conditioning/clicker training)


Thankyou smokeybear i have never heard of man work with clicker training this sounds very progressive.

Are you a Professional dog trainer ? and have found his methods beneficial to you ?


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

rheasmum said:


> Thankyou smokeybear i have never heard of man work with clicker training this sounds very progressive.
> 
> Are you a Professional dog trainer ? and have found his methods beneficial to you ?


There are HUNDREDS of dogs clicker trained in protection work. His methods are not different to many other dog trainers I know, I just like getting a different viewpoint.


----------



## jthomas (Apr 5, 2012)

I need to go to one of these seminars! My dog gets aggressive around other dogs when around food. she attacks them!


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2012)

rheasmum said:


> Thankyou smokeybear i have never heard of man work with clicker training this sounds very progressive.
> 
> Are you a Professional dog trainer ? and have found his methods beneficial to you ?


Im sorry, but whaaaaattt????
Your OH is on here professing to have more experience than anyone, mocking others opinions and basically saying he is gods gift to dog training, and youve never heard of clicker training in protection work? Are you kidding me?!

Maybe its different in the UK (I doubt it) but here in the US the protection sport folks are far more open to clicker training than other traditional dog sports. Sure, many still proof with compulsion, but for the most part its generally accepted that clicker training is the way to go for the precision you need for protection sports.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

ouesi said:


> Im sorry, but whaaaaattt????
> Your OH is on here professing to have more experience than anyone, mocking others opinions and basically saying he is gods gift to dog training, and youve never heard of clicker training in protection work? Are you kidding me?!
> 
> Maybe its different in the UK (I doubt it) but here in the US the protection sport folks are far more open to clicker training than other traditional dog sports. Sure, many still proof with compulsion, but for the most part its generally accepted that clicker training is the way to go for the precision you need for protection sports.


No it is not different in the UK, in fact one of the most successful handlers in UK in both Working Trials and Obedience has made up an ASD Obedience Champion, an ASD Working Trials Champion and an ASD DUAL Champion (in both WT and Obedience) and won Crufts Obedience with same ASD.

Suzanne Jaffa.

There are many more in the UK in both PD in WT and Schutzhund.


----------



## rheasmum (Apr 5, 2012)

Dear Moderators the following 3 members ,Doggiebag, Ouesi and Diablo are engaging in online bullying. I feel this is a great group with many positive contributors but its very sad that a few negative posters are trying start arguments.

Ouesi in response to your argumentative and negative post, I am not expert trainer nor is my boyfriend we have never suggested so either. We have done 2 sessions of protection training with our Caucasian Ovcharka with a accredited bipdt trainer and we are happy with how things are going.


----------



## springerpete (Jun 24, 2010)

Here we go again.


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

rheasmum said:


> Dear Moderators the following 3 members ,Doggiebag, Ouesi and Diablo are engaging in online bullying. I feel this is a great group with many positive contributors but its very sad that a few negative posters are trying start arguments.
> 
> Ouesi in response to your argumentative and negative post, I am not expert trainer nor is my boyfriend we have never suggested so either. We have done 2 sessions of protection training with our Caucasian Ovcharka with a accredited bipdt trainer and we are happy with how things are going.


You what??????????? I have not even posted on this thread. 

So if you want to go making up rumours I am bullying you go ahead, because we both know that is not the case.


----------



## springerpete (Jun 24, 2010)

Can someone please tell me,why it is whenever mention is made of these 'Experts in the field of dog training' It invariably ends up in people having a rant at one another. Personally I have my own method of training my dogs, it doesn't involve clickers or much of the other methods I see written about. That's fine, I dont pretend to know all the answers, and if someone wants to follow a particular Gurus' way of training I dont care, we all choose the methods that suit us and our dogs, I dont get why people fget so riled up on what, I believed, is supposed to be a friendly forum, I'm convinced it must put some newcomers off.


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2012)

rheasmum said:


> Ouesi in response to your argumentative and negative post, I am not expert trainer nor is my boyfriend we have never suggested so either. We have done 2 sessions of protection training with our Caucasian Ovcharka with a accredited bipdt trainer and we are happy with how things are going.


Sorry you feel bullied.
I feel terrified that someone who doesnt even know about clicker training is working their CO in protection.


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2012)

springerpete said:


> Can someone please tell me,why it is whenever mention is made of these 'Experts in the field of dog training' It invariably ends up in people having a rant at one another. Personally I have my own method of training my dogs, it doesn't involve clickers or much of the other methods I see written about. That's fine, I dont pretend to know all the answers, and if someone wants to follow a particular Gurus' way of training I dont care, we all choose the methods that suit us and our dogs, I dont get why people fget so riled up on what, I believed, is supposed to be a friendly forum, I'm convinced it must put some newcomers off.


This isnt about methods. Its about competence and incompetence. You may be okay with someone who doesnt know their elbow from their aspen training their guardian breed in protection, Im not. It doesnt bode well for anyone who loves dogs and cares about what happens to them and our rights as owners.

FWIW springerpete, I consider myself a relative newbie here, and Ive had my share of unprovoked attack posts. I dont recall you jumping on to defend me. I think its great that you want to make newbies feel welcome, just figure it should be equal ya know?


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Think we all need to grow up here and get a life - sorry if that is a bit harsh but I got back from a family funeral and my inbox was nearly full of reports from people about what is really 'playground' tactics - if you don't agree just move away and don't read !!!!!!!!!! If you feel bullied take a step back and take a breath don't bring it onto the forum !!!!


----------

